# PhotoMatix vs Machinery 2.0 Check this out



## JRE313 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been fooling around both Photomatix and this new Software named  Machinery 2.0 Here I have processed the same image using these 2  programs. Both have had Photoshop touchups.

Which one do you think is better. Yes i do know these are overcooked a  little so save that comment. Just want your opinion which one is better?

Visit  Program do HDR MACHINERY. HDR Effects, Natural HDR to check out this software

PhotoMatix Version 






Machinery 2.0


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2012)

paint looks better on Photomatix as well highlight smoothing. Machinery is a little darker around wheels well actually all the way around.

I would go with photomatix viewing those two images.

Just a little advice. When posting your threads, you might want to batch them together. So have one  car thread with all your car shots. Motorcycle thread for your motor cycles.
This way we can view all at once and give CC in the same thread on your images. The reason I say this is not to be a punk but if you get in the habit of processing all your photos together, you will 
start to have a better work flow and your images will look more similar. I found that when I would process one photo here and there they would come out different. Well in the beginning its cool because I was trying to figure it all out but once you start to develop your method, I think it makes it much easier to continue processing the same lighting and set of photos.

Just friendly help this may or may not work for you. I know that when I do a photo shoot usually once I nail the settings I like in photomatix I use it for all of them with minor changes. The same with photo shop and nik color effects. Since lighting is usually the same.

Best Regards,


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the machinery version, based mostly on the car's paint.  The Photomatix version has a ton of red still in the yellow, while the 2nd one looks much 'cleaner'.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 12, 2012)

The paint is definitely better in the Machinery one, imho, but the rest I like best in the Photomatix one. Photomatix has handled the shadows better, but that may just be your processing.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 12, 2012)

As mentioned above the paint in the Machinery one but I also really like the way Machinery did the light on the far right sheet. The one with the tree like shadows.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the colors are coming from saturation levels and PP.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2012)

PM sent




yellow car by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

here are my settings


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 13, 2012)

In the original two photos, I much prefer the Machinery's handling of the Yellow paint. Also the Photmatrix picture, the shadows seem out of place on the side of the car, not so in the Machinery version. VIPGraphX's retouched Photomatrix's version is the best of the lot.  Nicely done.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 13, 2012)

I believe the that the yellow paint you see in photomatix vs machinery has to deal with higher saturation levels and smoothing. I used his three photos and was able to get a better yellow out of photomatix. I think that further processing in photoshop is the end result of what we see. At this point its hard to compare the two programs out put performance.


----------

